# Vancouver Island



## Hoping we get in!! (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi all !

I'm just wondering if there are any people on here who are living on the Island? I'm moving over in November and staying with family which is fantastic. I'm 32 and we have just found out we are expecting our first child. 

Just wondered if there is any one out there or any advice anyone has as I'll be coming over without my husband initially due to his work commitments. We got in through the FSW and are very excited.

Any advice/friends would be very welcome!!
lane:


----------



## Peg (Sep 22, 2011)

Hoping we get in!! said:


> Hi all !
> 
> I'm just wondering if there are any people on here who are living on the Island? I'm moving over in November and staying with family which is fantastic. I'm 32 and we have just found out we are expecting our first child.
> 
> ...


Vancouver Island has many different cities and towns - where will you be?

I no longer live there but did for 11 years in 4 different places.


----------



## Fifi_in_Victoria (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm here in Victoria. Where will you be living? The whole island is wonderful, especially if you love outdoor activities. Everything from sailing to skiing, and you could even do it all in one day... as long as we have snow!

Housing is generally expensive on the island, unless you are out of the urban areas.


----------



## Hoping we get in!! (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi Fifi and Peg - 

I'll be living in the Cowichan - Victoria area. I cannot wait. Bit nervous that we are pregnant and moving! However I'm really excited to be over there for Christmas!! I'm going to be trying to meet people etc when I get over and was thinking the prenatal classes would be a good place to start. 

Have you any suggestions for getting settled in and meeting people?


----------



## Fifi_in_Victoria (Oct 10, 2011)

The pre-natal classes will be a great way to meet people. If there are any community associations where you live, that would be a good way, too. Many neighbourhoods have 'Block Watch' groups, funded through the local police departments. That is a great way to meet your neighbours. Volunteering is a great way to make contacts. There are a lot of volunteer groups in Victoria, don't know so much about up in Duncan.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

If you are moving in November, note that you will not be eligible for BC health insurance until Feb 1, 2012 and will have to cover all medical expenses relating to your pregnancy during this period yourself, including doctors visits, ultrasounds and any other scans. After Feb 1, you will be responsible for your monthly MSP payment of $60.50, which increases once the child is born and/or your partner arrives.


----------



## Hoping we get in!! (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you for all your advice - really helpful!

I've been looking into 3 month medical cover for when I first arrive but doubt any will cover my pregnancy since it's pre existing(if that's the correct word!). I know I'll have to pay, I'm not sure what the charges are like, I'm assuming it's similar to being private over here. If anyone has any idea on charges for the doctor and for the 20 week scan that would be great. 

Does anyone have any experience of the short term cover you can buy? If you had to claim was it straightforward? Any that you'd recommend? I've looked at Blue cross and Manulife. 

I'm looking forward to getting involved in the community activities and getting settled in.

Thank you again for all the advice


----------



## Fifi_in_Victoria (Oct 10, 2011)

I was lucky enough to have the waiting period waived for me when I landed. Blue Cross is a big carrier for most of the public sector employers in the province, so I'm sure they'd be fine. I have had my extended medical through them for over 20 years through different employers, and they've always been great to deal with. Better than Great West Life, in my opinion. Regarding costs, there may be something on the website of the Island's health authority, Vancouver Island Health Authority (viha.ca). If not, there will be general contact info there for you to make an inqury.


----------



## Hoping we get in!! (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you Fifi - I'll take a look on the website now.
Thanks for all your help - How do you enjoy Victoria? How long have you been there? Anything you miss? x


----------



## Fifi_in_Victoria (Oct 10, 2011)

I love Victoria. I've been here 23 years. The only thing that has really bothered me was way back when I first got here, I couldn't get used to being on an island. No way to get off the island after 9pm! But now it doesn't bother me at all. Actually, I like living on the island and don't mind the ferries... keeps the riff-raff away... hee hee!

It's also nice to know that most people don't wander around with weapons on them, unlike the part of the US I come from! Its nice and quiet and peaceful here. Before we got married, my husband and I discussed where we would live, BC or Washington State. The handgun & violence issue sealed the deal... that, and health care! I haven't regretted it for a second.



Hoping we get in!! said:


> Thank you Fifi - I'll take a look on the website now.
> Thanks for all your help - How do you enjoy Victoria? How long have you been there? Anything you miss? x


----------



## NewtoVictoria (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi, definitely try and get some sort of cover as medical expenses can really add up without any insurance. Because our move to Victoria came at very short notice (transfer with husband's job) we hadn't really done much research so didn't realise that it can take up to 3 months to get your BC Care Card. I actually ended up having to take my 2 year old to Emergency 2 days before our Care Card became effective and was initiallly told that just to admit him and to be seen by a doctor was going to cost CAD750 and it could be more if he needed to stay in longer or required further care. Thankfully we could go home a few hours later and VIHA also contacted me aftwards that the fee was reduced significantly to CAD250 (approx. can't remember the exact amount) because we were residents. I also had a couple of doctor visits during our uninsured period which cost about CAD80 each time. 

With regard to meeting people, I certainly would check out pre-natal yoga or pilates. You're lucky in a way that you're having your baby here as you have a great opportunity to meet other mums to be through groups/classes without the distraction of actually having the little one yet. I moved here with 2 year old and a baby and even though I went to lots of drop in playgroups it was difficult to really get talking to people properly as I was having to keep an eye on two kids at all times. Victoria is great for having lots of places with parent and kids programs. Some of them you have to sign up for and others you can just drop in. Check out the website chatterblock, not sure if it covers where you'll be living though.

Make sure to bring over tea bags . The tea you get in the grocery stores is just not the same as home, and imported English tea is ridiculously expensive. There's a scottish butcher who sells lots of English produce and makes all sorts of pies and sausages but of course it's pricier than at home. We do go in there every so often for a treat. His steak pies are yummy! I think it's called Orr family butcher and he has a shop in Brentwood Bay and in Victoria on McKenzie/Quadra. Other than that, I miss the chocolate from back home. Cadbury's tastes very different here (actually made by Kraft). As a chocoholic it's probably not a bad thing that I'm no longer tempted at the check out 

Best of luck with your move!!


----------

